# Exchange email notifications from TUG



## urban5 (May 6, 2010)

I had an exchange request on the Market Place several months ago, and removed it when I found a unit to rent that filled my needs. I deleted the exchange ad over a month ago, but I still receive notifications from TUG for exchanges that I may be interested in.  Is there any way to stop the notifications?

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (May 6, 2010)

urban5 said:


> I had an exchange request on the Market Place several months ago, and removed it when I found a unit to rent that filled my needs. I deleted the exchange ad over a month ago, but I still receive notifications from TUG for exchanges that I may be interested in.  Is there any way to stop the notifications?
> 
> Thanks



You should not recieve these notifications if you do not have an active exchange ad, I will investigate this for you!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2010)

This should now be fixed.


----------

